# IKKA Merchandise



## DeilGyre (Sep 1, 2009)

I studied AKK in the late 80's and 90's. Just about finished building a modest garage studio to begin working out again, and wanted to outfit it with some Ed Parker schools adornments. 
Charts, belt technique list, pictures, etc. Is there still a source available, or do I have to go the ebay route?

My old school had a huge crest on the wall, made from what I imagine was an overhead projector image on plywood. I would dig one of those.
If that's how it was made (not sure), was there an IKKA transparancy of the crest that school owners could obtain? If I can't get that, where would I find an original large image of Mr Parker's IKAA crest? (not the iffy-looking patch pics on the web.)

Thanks for any suggestions, links.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Sep 1, 2009)

I believe Mr Kongaika sells IKKA merchandise through his website 
www.maxdojo.com


----------



## DeilGyre (Sep 21, 2009)

Decided to just make my own belt rank printouts using MS Mufferaw font; doesn't look too bad.  Keeping the belt rank format on the wall gives me a reference and helps retain the material while I relearn it.    

I've been able to secure an overhead projector to trace/paint a large Ed Parker (IKKA) crest on plywood for the wall.  My first instructor had one, and I thought it was pretty cool looking.
Problem is, I can't find a good HQ image on the net.
Anyone have one, and want to help a kenpo brother out? 
Please?


----------



## cdhall (Sep 25, 2009)

Contact Mr. Dennis Conatser at the IKKO, he is GoldenDragon on here I think.

He has everything I think but I can't say if he would sell or give any of it away. But he may also know where else to find it.

Good luck.


----------



## DeilGyre (Sep 25, 2009)

cdhall said:


> He has everything I think but I can't say if he would sell or give any of it away. But he may also know where else to find it.
> 
> Good luck.


 
Not looking for any handouts, just would have liked a high rez pic of the IKKA crest for home garage/studio purposes.

Maybe I'll try a more active forum elsewhere.  Thank you for the reply.


----------

